# Odi got her first "letters"



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

LJU - it's equivalent to JCAC or something.
i don't know,i brought her to that show just for sake of socialization.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!

What exactly is it for? She's beautiful!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats, and yes, what did you have to do? is it like conformation?? And she is a beauty!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

thank you!

it was conformation,i think.

judge checked teeth,then stack,run in circles(i felt stupid)

then stack again,for evaluation.

they gave written evaluation,but can't decipher it due to terrible handwriting.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:congratulations: she looks beautiful in her new medal


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

thank you,Dori!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats! SHe looks proud.


----------

